# Long Reef Sunday 29 July (updated)



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Copied link to image so it will be updated:










Its getting better and better. I've just got two words for you Gatesy - Good Property. Wanna jig up a winter king?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> And i'll be there at 5:30. Come on Ken you can get there earlier


Gatesy that's very early for a winter start :shock: 
I'm planning to be there as well


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good luck guys - I cant make it to Longy this week. Will probably sneak in an early attack at Kurnell for tailor and kings and need to be off the water quite early (kids sport and wifes netball catch up games).

Hope mr Snapper comes out to play.


----------



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

I am coming along. First time off a beach.

Just a couple of questions. I had a look at this sand monster at long reef one weekend and it looked like a wet launch. What do most people wear? I was thinking of wearing a spring suit. Otherwise just shorts and a jumper.

Where do people leave their rods and sounder? Rigged up and ready to go or rods strapped to the kayak and reels/sounder in a hatch? I guess once past the sand monster it should be quite easy to get out fishing. I am tempted to rig up on the beach where there is less risk of sea sickness.

Thanks for the advice,

Michael


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Redfin, I launch with the rods all rigged and sitting in hte rod holders. I just drag the yak past the shoredump then hop on. Yes I get wet. Different guys wear different clothes. I accept being wet and just dress for temperature. With the warmer weather we're having, I'll just wear trousers, shirt and PFD (mandatory). Maybe a spray jacket


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You lucky lucky bars$#@ds :shock: Just check out what sort of swell I have to contend with this weekend


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Naki Man's report has got me hankering for a wide trip. However the snapper are in close so I'll contain myself and fish The Wall. Westerly wind is the decider. See you bright and early Sunday


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> Redfin, I launch with the rods all rigged and sitting in hte rod holders. I just drag the yak past the shoredump then hop on. Yes I get wet. Different guys wear different clothes. I accept being wet and just dress for temperature. With the warmer weather we're having, I'll just wear trousers, shirt and PFD (mandatory). Maybe a spray jacket


Hi Redfin, Just watch Peril and you will be alright, except when he starts swimming all over the place around his Yak 2k's offshore, don't feel obliged to jump in!!

Have fun guys, I'm going up the creek.. de de ding ding ding!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dan mate you will need to go further up near Spencer if thats what your after, at patonga they have enough money to get the second head removed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers dave


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck guys 

wish I could join you and christen my brand spankin new Adventure  
but cant seem to shake this bloody flu :?

hope to see plenty of Reds tomorrow in your reports....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Steve on the new arrival , look forward to getting out with you and having a look at it , might have to Hen and Chicken it soon bud.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

The car is packed i will see you all at about 530 tomorrow..


----------

